# Text an Kreis anpassen



## Soese (6. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mit Photoshop 6.5 einen Text an einen schon vorhanden Kreis (extra Ebene) anfügen (so das der Text sich mit dem Kreis bewegt )

Danke für eine Antwort


----------



## BSE Royal (6. Juli 2004)

Wahrscheinlich stehe ich auf dem Schlauch, aber gab es je Photoshop 6.5?

5.0, 5.5, 6.0, 7.0, CS ist meines Wissens nach der Ablauf- egal...

Am Kreis ausrichten geht bequem erst ab Photoshop CS.
Du wirst hier für ein akkurates Ergebnis jeden Buchstaben einzeln setzen und drehen müssen oder ein anderes Programm dazu bewegen.

Das Thema gabs übrigens schon recht oft.
Wenn du die Forensuche benutzt, dann kriegst du evtl. noch Hinweise, wie du den Effekt annähernd auch mit PS7 hinbekommst.

Gruß, der BSE!


----------



## Soese (6. Juli 2004)

ups.. ne du stehst nicht auf dem Schlauch 

ich habe 6.0 nicht 6.5 SORRY 

ich habe schon im Forum gesucht, aber nur Anweisungen mir CS gefunden.

und sooo einfach geht es leider mit 6.0  nicht :/


----------



## Neurodeamon (6. Juli 2004)

Narf..... Suchen ist eine Kunst für sich. Manchmal reichen die einfachsten Begriffe.. wie z. B. TEXT und KREIS im Photoshop Forum:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=153787&highlight=text+kreis

Und auf dieser Seite ist ein Beispiel, das zwar nicht sehr toll ist, aber auch geht. Allerdings gibt es auch ein link zu diesem recht guten Tutorial:

http://www.heathrowe.com/tuts/circulartextsimplified.asp


Also, wonach bitte hast Du gesucht, wenn bei mir TEXT und KREIS gereicht haben? ;-] 

Hach, bin ich wieder böse 


P.S.: Google spuckte noch folgendes aus:

Erstklassig
http://home.zonnet.nl/epragt/tutorials/photoshop/text/textroundcircle/index.jsp.htm

Brauchbar
http://www.grafx-design.com/16photo.html
http://www.photoshopgurus.info/intermediate/circulartext/circulartext.shtml


----------

